# Masonic Catch-E-Kism



## Key PHActor (Jun 19, 2014)

Just picked up the book Masonic Catch-E-Kism just to have in library! What are some of y'all thoughts and views on using it??


----------



## Morris (Jun 19, 2014)

I've never heard of it.  Curious enough to look it up. 


Jeff


----------



## Key PHActor (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a Q&A book of lil test ?'s that freemasons supposedly use in the street! From what I was told and reading!!


----------



## MarkR (Jun 20, 2014)

I've found that "catch questions" seem to be a PHA thing.  I don't like them, because something "clever" that is well-known among the brethren of one jurisdiction might be totally foreign to a traveling brother, and he ends up being needlessly embarrassed. I also don't like challenging people in the street, and "catch questions" would not be proper for examination of a visitor to lodge.


----------



## Key PHActor (Jun 20, 2014)

I understand that fully! But why you say a PHA thing? It was a AF&AM worthy brother that informed me about it!! He also said read it and don't use it!!!


----------



## Morris (Jun 20, 2014)

Key PHActor said:


> It's a Q&A book of lil test ?'s that freemasons supposedly use in the street! From what I was told and reading!!



Oh ok. Is it jurisdiction specific stuff or something found in the open?


Jeff


----------



## Key PHActor (Jun 20, 2014)

HIGHLY doubt it's jurisdiction material but I found in fraternity and sorority store in the flea market!!! So yes it's open material!!


----------



## tldubb (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I've found that "catch questions" seem to be a PHA thing.  I don't like them, because something "clever" that is well-known among the brethren of one jurisdiction might be totally foreign to a traveling brother, and he ends up being needlessly embarrassed. I also don't like challenging people in the street, and "catch questions" would not be proper for examination of a visitor to lodge.


What do you mean by saying "seem to be a PHA thing"? So, your painting all pha jurisdictions as using catch questions so when have you been to my jurisdiction?. Because I think you are confused with clandestine made masons. MWPHGL Jurisdiction of Pennsylvania, masonic intercourse using catch questions is considered un masonic.  I would also ask you Brother MarkR not to assume that some of the PHA masons that you have incounter does not include all of us my brother. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Key PHActor (Jun 22, 2014)

^^^^ I thoroughly agree!


----------



## MarkR (Jun 23, 2014)

tldubb said:


> What do you mean by saying "seem to be a PHA thing"? So, your painting all pha jurisdictions as using catch questions so when have you been to my jurisdiction?. Because I think you are confused with clandestine made masons. MWPHGL Jurisdiction of Pennsylvania, masonic intercourse using catch questions is considered un masonic.  I would also ask you Brother MarkR not to assume that some of the PHA masons that you have incounter does not include all of us my brother.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I apologize; thanks for straightening me out, brother.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 25, 2014)

tldubb said:


> MWPHGL Jurisdiction of Pennsylvania, masonic intercourse using catch questions is considered un masonic.


Do you mean you can't use catch phrases in public to try a brother before speaking masonically or you are not allowed to use them at all even if you do not intend on speaking masonically?

I understand catch phrases are not substitutes for an investigation committee or an exchange in dues cards. I'm just confused on what or how you put your statements. I'd hate to visit PA, see a ring and throw out a traveling man reference just to say I recognize your ring, how are you, which lodge do you belong to and move on only to be chastised for using a catch phrase.

Now, if I started to discuss signs, grips and other modes of recognition based on your answers to a catch phrase then yes, I see your point about it being unmasonic. I think that is true no matter where you go because it is not a substitute for due ...., strict .... or lawful ... information.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 25, 2014)

We do understand that the Q/A in our thing are for like of a better phrase only "The tip of the iceberg "
under no circumstances are the words,grips or signs to be explained to someone in the streets, I was taught you practice masonry in a tiled lodge.


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have never heard of this. I have been a MM for two weeks, wearing my Masonic ring all this time, and no one has questioned me in public concerning my membership.


----------

